# Ahhhhh.......rotator cuff problem



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sucks to be me right now. Doc says I have either a torn rotator cuff or bad tendonitis in my left (bow holding) shoulder. Cannot lift arm higher than horizontal and a lot of pain. Having an ultrasound later in the week to confirm which problem it is. Very concerned about the upcoming bow season as I hear this problem can take a long time to heal. Has anyone dealt with this problem and how long did it take you to get back to shooting? Just got back into bowhunting three years ago and don't want to have to get a crossbow.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

My pain started last October and I waited for it to go away. In January I finally gave in for a check up. An X-ray and MRI showed a torn rotator cuff. I was put on Naproxen(Aleve) to reduce inflamation and physical therapy. That has helped A LOT. Prior to PT I was unable to raise my arm beyond level with the ground. The doctor, by coincidence, was suffering from the same trouble. He said it was a "life sentence" to continue therapy(4 different exercises) regularly the rest of my life. He said IF it worsens a cortisone shot might be in order to reduce inflamation. Beyond that was surgery.
I do my exercises conscientoiusly at home every day and I have been at it for 6 weeks. If it stays like it is I'm satisfied. BTW...I got a crossbow, but now I believe I can use my regular one. The damage is to my left shoulder and I am right handed. Good luck to you!!


----------



## Budulater (Sep 22, 2009)

Been there done that.I had A bad shoulder Inflammation.I thought for sure it was the rotor cuff.It was so bad I tryed to start a weed whip,that put me on the ground in pain!!!Plus I lost 60% of my movement.I wound up getting a MRI.It showed I had A super inflamed shoulder joint.So first thing was cortizone shot in the shoulder.The Doc wanted to put the stuff in 3 locations in my shoulder,so he ran it in gave it a portion of the shot,pulled the needle out a bit went back in in a different spot ,and Holy Mother of God he put the needle right into the inflamed area,sent me straight up off the seat.LOL Lucky he followed me up with the needle still in the shoulder.He says "Oh I'm so Sorry"I told him not as sorry as Me.I broke out in a sweat.So with about 6 Months therpy and pain pills I'm pretty much good to go.
I used to shoot my bow all year round,shot a few months for Darton.I would shoot till Dark pretty much every day.I guess it all caught up to me.
I hope You have the Inflamation,a torn Cuff is hard to get right.A buddy of mine still is messed up.
Good luck
Tony


----------



## STICK in the eye (Dec 26, 2008)

Budulater said:


> Been there done that.I had A bad shoulder Inflammation.I thought for sure it was the rotor cuff.It was so bad I tryed to start a weed whip,that put me on the ground in pain!!!Plus I lost 60% of my movement.I wound up getting a MRI.It showed I had A super inflamed shoulder joint.So first thing was cortizone shot in the shoulder.The Doc wanted to put the stuff in 3 locations in my shoulder,so he ran it in gave it a portion of the shot,pulled the needle out a bit went back in in a different spot ,and Holy Mother of God he put the needle right into the inflamed area,sent me straight up off the seat.LOL Lucky he followed me up with the needle still in the shoulder.He says "Oh I'm so Sorry"I told him not as sorry as Me.I broke out in a sweat.So with about 6 Months therpy and pain pills I'm pretty much good to go.
> I used to shoot my bow all year round,shot a few months for Darton.I would shoot till Dark pretty much every day.I guess it all caught up to me.
> I hope You have the Inflamation,a torn Cuff is hard to get right.A buddy of mine still is messed up.
> Good luck
> Tony


 Just went through the same here...AC joint issue....6 months of PT, and i feel about 98%. Shoulder will tell you when it has had enough of a workout each day.


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

i had torn rotator cuff,my operation was 12-15-2010,been going to rehab since, still not close to new....not happy between shotting my bow,draging a deer,hanging it and cutting it up.....i am 56 years old and am calling it quits.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I have suffered from hereditary shoulder problems for most of my life. I was unable to archery hunt for over 15 years. I was able to get back into it last year due to the change in the crosssbow laws.

Dont just give up and walk away. Its still the same expirience, you are still limited too the same range. Give x-bows a try you will see its not the evil weapon it was portrayed as, and its a whole lot better than sitting on the couch.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Ole Spike said:


> Sucks to be me right now. Doc says I have either a torn rotator cuff or bad tendonitis in my left (bow holding) shoulder. Cannot lift arm higher than horizontal and a lot of pain. Having an ultrasound later in the week to confirm which problem it is. Very concerned about the upcoming bow season as I hear this problem can take a long time to heal. Has anyone dealt with this problem and how long did it take you to get back to shooting? Just got back into bowhunting three years ago and don't want to have to get a crossbow.


No way of predicting how long the rehab process could be - everyone's circumstance is different. I do hope it goes well for you.

One thing that does come to mind is that most of us could get by with shooting much lower poundage that we currently use. One simple option might be to drop down to a lower draw weight bow.


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

I tore my rotator cuff on November 14th when I slipped in the snow and fell on my elbow. PT and excercise since I was able to and I shot my bow last week for the first time.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Found out today the rotator cuff is not torn, which is good news. Doc says I have inflammation and tendonitis which will be treated with anti-inflammatory meds and specific exercises. Can't shoot for several more weeks though. I am just glad that I should be able to bowhunt again this fall. Getting older sucks.


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

I've had 3 shoulder surgeries and haven't missed a bow season yet. Timing has been right. After my surgeries bowhunting was the least of my worries. Sleeping in bed and not the recliner and wiping my ***** with my right hand was much more important. Good Luck and follow any instruction from the therapists.


----------

